# golf! What a great game!



## p051981 (Jul 14, 2010)

I played an actual game last weekend and I had a blast! It was 9 holes at a public course here in Houston, Tx. I've been at the driving range a few time and thought I was ready for the real thing. Little did I know, I realize this game needs alot of practice. Just because you can hit 250 yards at the drivivg range, doesn't make you a true golfer. Golf is very challenging and I love it. Growing up I thought golf was boring and for old folks. What I realize is golf takes alot of skills to master it. I'll probably practice some more and try it again another day. Anyone got any exciting first time golfing stories! Please share!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site. There is a saying drive for show putt for dough! I wouldn't give up going to the course just yet learn at the driving range is a good thing but you will learn more on the course, learning to manage your shots on the course is a very big part of golf. 
For example if you are playing a dog leg hole that turns at say 150 from the tee box. At the tee is where you have to choose now do I 
A. Hit over the trees to try and shorten the hole and get a better score but risk hitting a tree and getting stuck in the rough. This is high risk but could end in a birdie or even eagle.
or 
B. Hit a short tee shot on to the fairway roughly where the hole turns and then have a longer second shoot. This has less risk but might mean par and not a birdie.

So playing the course is a good thing you can learn how to play to suit you and keep your score low. Happy golfing


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The game of golf like anything else is something that the more you put into it, (good or bad) more you get out of it.(good or bad) The trick is to put more "good" into the learning process than bad. If you are just learning the game, don't expect much too soon. Golf is a game of patience, and opposites. The "opposites" part is what gives most people fits with the game. Be patient, swing easy, and most of all just have fun. Also something else to remember is that no matter how bad you hit a shot, or how badly you are playing, everyone else with a set of golf clubs, at one time or another, has played just as bad, or hit that same bad shot. Of course the same is true for good shots, and good play. Everyone hits those too. Best advice i know to give anyone just learning the game, is to find, read, and understand the book "The 9 Bad Shots In Golf...and what to do about them". That book, and learn the game backwards from the green to the tee box.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

The fact you have realized all you mentioned, so early in your golfing life, is a definite advantage for you. A lot of people don't like to admit how much practice is required to play this game adequately, much less well.

I saw the football player Marshall Faulk on television yesterday. He's an avid golfer and apparently plays to around a 5 handicap. He was asked how long it took him to get that good. He said he came to the game with a bit of natural talent and within 2 years, had gotten down to about a 10 handicap. On the other hand, to improve from 10 to 5, it took another 12 years and a lot of money for lessons.

Certain truths like that are pretty universal, so you are approaching things with just about the best attitude possible.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes this game is differnetly about baby steps of improve there is no magic trick natural talent helps but its like anything when you learnt to ride a bit you werent sure and used training wheels right?


----------



## p051981 (Jul 14, 2010)

*thanks*

I really appreciate all the great advice! Now its time for me to go torture some golf balls.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

p051981 said:


> I really appreciate all the great advice! Now its time for me to go torture some golf balls.


Are you sure that's golf? I'm pretty sure I've played golf for the past 55 years and it's always been the balls who torture me.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually it's the "golf clubs" that torture the ball. Golfers are the resulting "tragedy" of the torture we make the clubs put on said ball. I hate it when the ball goes where I hit it....sometimes. For quite a few years now, I have been trying to blame everything bad in my golf on the "The Bag". I figure since "The Bag" carries all these trouble makers, it should take total responsibility for "The Golfer's" actions. :dunno:


DennisM said:


> Are you sure that's golf? I'm pretty sure I've played golf for the past 55 years and it's always been the balls who torture me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it I'm going to blame my bag from now on too!!!!!


----------



## jasminejones (Jul 21, 2010)

I was on hole #3 with a par 3, and I was on my 2nd shot. My first shot from the tee-off got sliced and and went straight to a sand trap. Now on my 2nd shot, using a sand wedge, I miscalculated the swing and the ball went straight to my golfing partner. Oh man, that was pretty hilarious. We were both in stitches (no pun intended there). The most important thing you have to learn in golf: work on your swing/stroke. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys are right about this game, Jasminejones I have done some funny stuff on the course myself. I was using my lob wedge to the green, just a simple shot, and for the life of me I haven't the foggest idea what the hell I did, but the ball seemed to follow the club face then straght up and down the back of my neck and shirt. We were all laughing so hard we had tears.

Frogshair since I haven't picked on Surtees for awhile, he must be tied up with work and school right now, so its your turn. You Nevadians got to stop talking politics some of that hot air is affecting my comfort on the course 
here, and don't blame Kalifornia or Arizona


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Our politicians (like most politicians) are representing their's, and Sin City's money. Harry Reid is having a tough time with a challenger who wants to do away with social security. She also says she's a politician, and not responsible for creating jobs. Both are having to talk out of both sides of their mouths, when create double the hot air. I like to throw Politicians, and our local Hookers into the same bed. Both are doing the best they can with the tools they have at screwing the public. I will be up in Bryce Canyon area in about 10 days. At least most of Utah cools off at night. Here in Southern Nevada it's no big deal to have triple digit heat at 2am. It's our job to send the hot air some place else. You folks are just in the path of least resistance. However, with respect to you and yours, I will try and not bring any "hot air" with me. Besides, how is 118* going to survive at 8000 feet?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The wife and I went to our get away spot in Wyoming at 8k feet it was a balmy 88 while SLC baked in 98 degree weather Sunday and today it started hot and now we have rain. have fun in the canyon.


----------



## Rumic (Jul 27, 2010)

p051981 said:


> I played an actual game last weekend and I had a blast! It was 9 holes at a public course here in Houston, Tx. I've been at the driving range a few time and thought I was ready for the real thing. Little did I know, I realize this game needs alot of practice. Just because you can hit 250 yards at the drivivg range, doesn't make you a true golfer. Golf is very challenging and I love it. Growing up I thought golf was boring and for old folks. What I realize is golf takes alot of skills to master it. I'll probably practice some more and try it again another day. Anyone got any exciting first time golfing stories! Please share!


Right?!?! In my youth I could whack the ball clear across the map, but it's about harnessing that ability and directing it to a certain location. This game is amazing, it really helps you with control and patience and practice. And I thought it was just for old folks too!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It was only 88* here this morning at 6am, so cooler weather is heading down wind into Utah. Don't know if it will reach SLC, as most of our weather crosses into the Southern Utah/Northern AZ areas. We are playing today around noon, and expect it be around 108* during our play. Problem for us is the humidity is around 28%, and there are the makings of some thunder storms developing in the area. My home course is susceptible to flash flooding which can cause a course closure, or at the very least, make the fairways a little more narrower. I'll play in those conditions, but only after the electrical part of the storm has past. Lightening is not a golfer's friend. One of my favorite places to play this time of year is Page,AZ. You can be golfing in decent weather, yet be able to watch various storm cells moving around the area. Personally I like playing in warmer/hotter
weather, since most of the fair weather golfers are staying home. Rounds lasting less than 3 hours are just fine with me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> It was only 88* here this morning at 6am, so cooler weather is heading down wind into Utah. Don't know if it will reach SLC, as most of our weather crosses into the Southern Utah/Northern AZ areas. We are playing today around noon, and expect it be around 108* during our play. Problem for us is the humidity is around 28%, and there are the makings of some thunder storms developing in the area. My home course is susceptible to flash flooding which can cause a course closure, or at the very least, make the fairways a little more narrower. I'll play in those conditions, but only after the electrical part of the storm has past. Lightening is not a golfer's friend. One of my favorite places to play this time of year is Page,AZ. You can be golfing in decent weather, yet be able to watch various storm cells moving around the area. Personally I like playing in warmer/hotter
> weather, since most of the fair weather golfers are staying home. Rounds lasting less than 3 hours are just fine with me.


All I can say is you have bigger pro v's than I do to play in that heat


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob I thought your wife keep your pro v's in her handbag


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

She does. that's why I swicthed to Maxfi


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Game*

Yes, it's an amazing game that's for sure. It's one of those sports that you really need to keep at it or the basics of your game can just disappear. I still remember shooting 145 early on in my golfing career in a 4 ball best ball with my mate, he wasn't impressed. A lot has changed since then and can now proudly say I play off a single figure handicap.

The most important thing is to enjoy the game. I play with so many people that really don't look like they enjoy being out there. If you're having fun out in the sunshine with good friends, then the your golf should naturally improve with a bit of practice and self development.

Cheers


----------



## Golf Stories (Aug 6, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Welcome to the site. There is a saying drive for show putt for dough! I wouldn't give up going to the course just yet learn at the driving range is a good thing but you will learn more on the course, learning to manage your shots on the course is a very big part of golf.
> For example if you are playing a dog leg hole that turns at say 150 from the tee box. At the tee is where you have to choose now do I
> A. Hit over the trees to try and shorten the hole and get a better score but risk hitting a tree and getting stuck in the rough. This is high risk but could end in a birdie or even eagle.
> or
> ...


That's a great quote - _"I'm really not to fussed how far I drive the ball it's the number that I write down on my score card that matters"_ I collect golf jokes, & funny golf stories do you have any favorites quotes? I like to quote yours in my blog.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

It's good to hear that you had enjoyed playing golf. Indeed, it takes a lot of time and practice to master all the skills and techniques of golf. I, myself, still have lots to learn to be able to call myself a pro. Usually I practiced golf during a nice California golf vacation with some friends. All of us enjoyed the same sport.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

p051981 said:


> I played an actual game last weekend and I had a blast! It was 9 holes at a public course here in Houston, Tx. I've been at the driving range a few time and thought I was ready for the real thing. Little did I know, I realize this game needs alot of practice. Just because you can hit 250 yards at the drivivg range, doesn't make you a true golfer. Golf is very challenging and I love it. Growing up I thought golf was boring and for old folks. What I realize is golf takes alot of skills to master it. I'll probably practice some more and try it again another day. Anyone got any exciting first time golfing stories! Please share!


Golf is a great game! I remember the first time I ever played it it started to rain heavily, I actually continued to play for another 3 hrs in the heavy rain. It then started to hail. I hit one more ball, lost it and went home. It was a great day


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Isn't it amazing how much you can enjoy yourself if nobody tells you to get the hell out of the rain?


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

So true Dennis! Its great because everyone else has got the hell out of the rain themselves! Free course


----------



## Golf Stories (Aug 6, 2010)

golf is a great game and sometimes funny. got a funny story or joke please send to [email protected] . THanks


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

golf is a stupid game, how can you go from shooting one of the best rounds of the year on Wednesday to one of the worst on Friday?
take with a grain or two of salt


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

One of the guys has it for a signature here...

"It's the funnest game you'll ever hate"

No truer words were ever spoken.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

That's right, no sport is as true as golf. Golf brings out the beat in everyone at any time, but also the beauty


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I went to the link you have at the bottom of your post. What does the author mean in the last paragraph? "Look at the divot you leave behind to determine whether or not you are pushing or pulling the ball. If the divot you left is not left or right of your target line, your body is not positioned correctly". Perhaps I am misunderstanding something. If I "push" the ball my divot would be pointing some what right of of my target line. If I "pull" the ball, my divot would be pointing some what left of my target line. In both cases I would have a club face that is square to the direction of my divot. What am I missing here?


dadamson said:


> That's right, no sport is as true as golf. Golf brings out the beat in everyone at any time, but also the beauty


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

But if you hit a fade like I do, the divot will be slightly left, the ball will take off in that direction and the eventual position when it lands will be to the right... well some of the time anyway. :dunno:

While not the worst round I ever had, I did play two days in a row in a week of tournaments held at the club where I played in Jamaica. I shot 66 one day to set a course record and shot 82 the next day. A lot of people remember that 66. It's amazing how few remember the 82 though. Thank God...


----------

